# Giant plastic water pipe maker accused of fraud



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Few things are as crucial to everyday life as clean water, carried in PVC plastic pipe.

Much of it is made by JM Eagle, the biggest pipe manufacturer of plastic PVC pipe on the planet.

But whistleblower John Hendrix claims JM Eagle harbored a terrible secret.

He says it's "absolutely" fair to say he felt as though he was being asked to be a participant in fraud.

Hendrix was an engineer in JM Eagle's Product Assurance Division.

In his first TV interview, he says his own company cut corners for profit and hid internal tests allegedly showing some pipe had a high failure rate and was too weak to meet industry standards.

He says tests had "anywhere from 50 to 80 percent failure rates. ... When you're at 50-80 percent, you're buying a lottery ticket that's going with odds in the wrong way."

Across the country, JM Eagle customers have fought the odds.....
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-33816_162-57527339/giant-plastic-water-pipe-maker-accused-of-fraud


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I already knew this...therefore I've never bought Eagle brand pipe.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Few things are as crucial to everyday life as clean water, carried in PVC plastic pipe.
> 
> Much of it is made by JM Eagle, the biggest pipe manufacturer of plastic PVC pipe on the planet.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty old story. The expert for the Plaintiff called me last year to see if I wanted to join. We have about 15,000 feet of C900 installed in our system in Utah. When he called the deadline to join was within a few days.

Mark


----------

